

How Long Your Resume Should Be? - ResRep
http://blog.resumerepublic.com/2014/05/06/how-long-your-resume-should-be/

======
joshsegall
As someone who has read countless resumes for the standard set of tech jobs,
one page should be more than enough space. If you have a portfolio or can
point to online projects you've worked on, then put a link in the resume so
potential employers can review your work if they're interested.

I used to say that if you have more than a page there better be a Nobel prize
on the 2nd page. However, these days if you put more than a page worth of
stuff in your resume then chances are few people will read that far. Maybe
that's okay if you're keyword stuffing for machines to parse your resume, but
I suspect you're applying for the wrong jobs if you do that. Just the
highlights please.

